# Pictures From Carolina Adventure World 10/22/11



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Figured I would share some pictures from our day trip to Carolina Adventure World this past weekend.










Me on the 650 with a slipping wet clutch, that made for some interesting take offs lol.


















This is probably my favorite pic from the whole ride!



























Chris tried and tried and tried again to get up this bank and just kept running out of ground clearance.. He's not one to give up easily haha













































This little mud pit claimed three stock bikes at once! Every time one of them went in to help the other they got stuck too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!!!! you're right, your favorite could even be on a t-shirt.... hmmm.. lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks like good times!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Those r excellant pictures


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pics looks like y'all had alot of fun.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures! You must be a natural because considering the amount of water and mud flying, you don't look like you're working that hard


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Big D said:


> Great pictures! You must be a natural because considering the amount of water and mud flying, you don't look like you're working that hard



Oh I have a good time no matter if I break something, get stuck or get through! Funny thing is about 10 feet in front of where that picture was taken there I got centerbound and couldn't get out no matter how hard I tried. When I finally folded and got out to get the winch I sunk up to my waist in a rut! But I was kicking butt until then


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^THAT would have made a great picture!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like it was a lil wetter then when I was there. In that hole were ur favorite pic was taken looked dry until we drove into it and the bottom fell out and man was it thick. Lol. Good pics man


----------

